# Yall heard The Prodigy died



## Wainard (Mar 6, 2019)

Ik Keith is the one who died, but everybody i know can admit that its a too huge part of The Prodigy, not an average long-haired drummer.

I've found them a year later since i've started listening to music. It took me months to like them, then months to study them and start listning daily. I finally had a hope to spend pocket money on something else than a new videocard. Half a year later, they're suddenly gone, my only favourite band. Guess music is going to be another art to be hated by my subconciousness. Very sad.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Mar 7, 2019)

I generally don't like this sort of music but Prodigy made me to make an exception. Some of their music tunes are really brilliant, there were just few musicians in the history who could come up with this.
Keith was a cool guy.

This is furry site, so some fox anthromorfication video 



 just for fun. Not the best music nor Keith.


----------

